# Hall named starter for Cardinals



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cardina ... rback.html


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

He can't do much worse than what they have starting there now...


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Hope he does well!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its only good for any of the colleges in Utah when a player does well in the NFL. I wish him well. His style is so much like Kurt Warner, I would think he's a better fit than Leinart or Anderson were. I hope he gets enough games to get into the groove of things. It'll take time. No expectations as I see it. The guy wasn't even drafted, so to be a starter? That is a great story - whether you like the guy or not, or even if you poured beer on his family. You've got to respect his desire to keep after it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats to Max hope he does well!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope he takes a pounding..... of course in the form where he does eventually get up with a chunk of sod blocking his view of the field. I hope it happens multiple times.... I'd actually hand him an ice cold beer to help with the swelling. :lol: 

Sorry, thats probably entirely inappropriate.... but I just can't help it. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just like Collie I didn't like Hall when he was at BYU, but I wish him the best in the NFL.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> whether you like the guy or not, or even if you poured beer on his family. You've got to respect his desire to keep after it.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Considering that I somehow ended up with L Fitzgerald in both of my fantasy leagues, and Anderson was stinking it up, this Utefan wishes him the very best.  

Realistically, though, I fear for his health. The Cardinals O-line has been a turnstile this year and the Saints are going to really bring on the heat. *-HELP!-*


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I hope he takes a pounding..... of course in the form where he does eventually get up with a chunk of sod blocking his view of the field. I hope it happens multiple times.... I'd actually hand him an ice cold beer to help with the swelling. :lol:
> 
> Sorry, thats probably entirely inappropriate.... but I just can't help it. 8)


Alex Smith has set the bar so high :roll: Max is twice the QB Alex Smith is.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm true blue to the core, but I hope Alex Smith can find success. The tough thing for the #1 pick is they go to the worst team. And that usually means a QB like Smith has no protection, no running game, and lacking receivers that can catch. I hope that he continues to make it work and that he can become a solid QB - which I think he can. It is only good for all college teams in Utah, when any players make solid NFL careers. It shows that in a small media market like this, players can still make it to the NFL - which is huge in recruiting. 

It is good every time Collie catches a TD pass, and Weddle makes a great tackle or pics a pass.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/w ... n&hpt=Sbin


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't like collie as a Y player but I am glad he is on my team now, collie and manning make a heck of a combo. I hope hall does well in Arizona.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm true blue to the core, but I hope Alex Smith can find success. The tough thing for the #1 pick is they go to the worst team. And that usually means a QB like Smith has no protection, no running game, and lacking receivers that can catch. Umm, Smith has Frank Gore ( a Top Five RB), V. Davis (a Top Five TE), M. Crabtree (Great hands, not that one would know since Smith can't even get the ball close to them), and an average OL. Making excuses for Smith after this many years doesn't hold water. I hope that he continues to make it work and that he can become a solid QB - which I think he can. It is only good for all college teams in Utah, when any players make solid NFL careers. It shows that in a small media market like this, players can still make it to the NFL - which is huge in recruiting.
> 
> It is good every time Collie catches a TD pass, and Weddle makes a great tackle or pics a pass.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm true blue to the core, but I hope Alex Smith can find success. The tough thing for the #1 pick is they go to the worst team. And that usually means a QB like Smith has no protection, no running game, and lacking receivers that can catch. Umm, Smith has Frank Gore ( a Top Five RB), V. Davis (a Top Five TE), M. Crabtree (Great hands, not that one would know since Smith can't even get the ball close to them), and an average OL. Making excuses for Smith after this many years doesn't hold water. I hope that he continues to make it work and that he can become a solid QB - which I think he can. It is only good for all college teams in Utah, when any players make solid NFL careers. It shows that in a small media market like this, players can still make it to the NFL - which is huge in recruiting.
> ...


Boy another BYU fan losing credibility, I am starting to wonder if all the losing is making you guys lose brain cells or something. I will say Smith was a disappointment, but not nearly as bad as you make it out to be. It would be nice to see you give credit where credit is due, but that is like my wife ever admitting she is wrong, that aint going to happen in my life time.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> [Boy another BYU fan losing credibility, I am starting to wonder if all the losing is making you guys lose brain cells or something. I will say Smith was a disappointment, but not nearly as bad as you make it out to be. It would be nice to see you give credit where credit is due, but that is like my wife ever admitting she is wrong, that aint going to happen in my life time.  :mrgreen: :lol:


Really? Tell me, what has Smith done that warrants him be above criticism? I am a HUGE Niners fan, and it pains me to see #11 under center. He is one of the five worst starters in the NFL, and that is saying something. And, to be the very first player selected in the draft, his expectations are higher than the average NFL QB. He has an All-Pro running back, an All-Pro tight end, and an vastly improved offensive line. He has NO excuses for his TERRIBLE performance. So tell me, what credit is 'due' Alex Smith? :?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There's a learning curve when it comes to going from college to the NFL, especially for QBs. I think it took that one BYU QB, Jim McMahon three seasons before he won a Super Bowl with Chicago Bears. Hahahahahahaha! Drafted in 1982 and started as a rookie when the original starter was injured. Won a Super Bowl in 1985 season. McMahon was picked 5th overall in 1982.

So what I'm saying is give Smith a break. He was picked number one overall. The biggest contract of any player out of a draft at that time. He's only going on his 6th year in the league. Do you really think a QB from the old WAC or MWC conferences can go in and make an impact that soon? Have some patience, please.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Hall was not great but did not cost them the game and moved the chains at times. Not a horrible first game for an undrafted QB playing against the defending superbow champs.

It looke like he got shot on that goal line fumble, lucky for him his own mn recovered for a TD.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad for a first start, the fumble at the line would have changed the game had the ball not bounced just right.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the NFL. Ouch!

[youtube:3bi120p9]http://www.youtube.com/v/Vh2YwlvVbV8?fs=1&hl=en_US[/youtube:3bi120p9]

I was actually pretty impressed, he did about as good as you could expect, he did well enough to not cost them the game.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I was actually pretty impressed, he did about as good as you could expect, he did well enough to not cost them the game.


Which is more than one can say about Smith.................


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually pretty impressed, he did about as good as you could expect, he did well enough to not cost them the game.
> ...


I give your guy a compliment and you respond with a bashing of Smith, very mature.

:? :O•-: :mrgreen:

Did you happen to see Smiths last two drives, they were excellent. That dude is either hot or cold, if he could find a way to stay consistent I think he would be a very good quarterback.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is an article from the front page of ESPN.com, it is a very good piece on Max Hall. I am catching myself rooting for him.  :lol:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/columns/story?id=5708548


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

That would mean you have some class Jahan...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I have been known to do the right things on and off the field...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Well I have been known to do the right things on and off the field...


Since when? :O•-:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Since the year of our Christ 1981. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah Christ... really? (had to tie this one all together).... we're still talking about the 80's? Oh whew, its not '84... we're good, carry on.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody else watching the glorious dismantling of the Max Hall led Cardinals? He's thrown one interception, gotten crushed on at least two sacks, can't make a good throw to save his life and has all the commentators talking about his little hands and how he's just a little guy.... even heard em say he just doesn't have the skills to perform at this level. Hmmmm wonder where I've heard that before.... thanks Max... I owe you a beer buddy. :lol: Go HAWKS!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough day for Hall for sure. 

BTW - love the new sig line. Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha... thanks Gary.  

Yeah, it was rough... but it could be worse, he could have been playing for the Broncos. OUCH!!! Thats a college football score. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ha... thanks Gary.
> 
> Yeah, it was rough... but it could be worse, he could have been playing for the Broncos. OUCH!!! Thats a college football score. :shock:


Or, he could have played as poorly as Jay Cutler.........the former PRO BOWL QB. :shock:


----------

